
Illegal Workers Swept From Jobs in ‘Silent Raids’  - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/10/us/10enforce.html?_r=1&hp
======
hga
Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't this strategy result in N * 2 workers of
foreign origin in the country instead of - N?

~~~
yardie
Currently, yes. But I think that as time goes on you get N+1/N. Where the
illegal immigrants are replaced by H1/L1 visa holders. As one of the recently
fired employees said, she, a Mexican, was replaced by a Mexican with a
nonimmigrant visa. The longterm solution would be to go back to her country
and apply. In the meantime, she'll probably go to another employer. But I
think many are hoping and waiting for asylum to be part of the immigration
overhaul and so far that doesn't look likely.

